# Bouncing hyper/hypo, 1 year postpartum



## SoLiveYourLife (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi all,

I was wondering if anyone out there bounces between hyper and hypo? I seem to be bouncing on like a 4-6 week cycle and am getting worse. I do have an endo but the last 2 tests I was in the normal zone for the battery (TSH, T3, T4) so we all thought the postpartum thyroiditis was resolving. Turns out I am certain now that I was tested the wrong time of the month. While I WILL be going back to the endo ASAP I wanted to see if anyone has experienced this bouncing before-esp postpartum. The textbook postpartum is Hyper the first few months then hypo... then stuck in hypo or back to normal at about a year. When I told my endo that it seemed I was bouncing she said it could be just slowly settling but each phase should be more mellow. Not the case. I had SEVERE anxiety for 2 weeks recently, have lost 7 pounds in 4 months without trying (I'm average size, now others say "thin"). My questions are:
-anyone bounce like this-if so could it be just normalizing postpartum?
-what illnesses have both?
-what can i do to get treatment? right now she only gave me propranolol which is helpful when I'm hyper but now my anxiety is off the charts that calming my heart is only a small part of the issue.

Thank you and I will be seeing my endo soon, but I can't tell how helpful she is yet since she said the bouncing didn't concern her... but I cant take it anymore.

Thanks!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SoLiveYourLife said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone out there bounces between hyper and hypo? I seem to be bouncing on like a 4-6 week cycle and am getting worse. I do have an endo but the last 2 tests I was in the normal zone for the battery (TSH, T3, T4) so we all thought the postpartum thyroiditis was resolving. Turns out I am certain now that I was tested the wrong time of the month. While I WILL be going back to the endo ASAP I wanted to see if anyone has experienced this bouncing before-esp postpartum. The textbook postpartum is Hyper the first few months then hypo... then stuck in hypo or back to normal at about a year. When I told my endo that it seemed I was bouncing she said it could be just slowly settling but each phase should be more mellow. Not the case. I had SEVERE anxiety for 2 weeks recently, have lost 7 pounds in 4 months without trying (I'm average size, now others say "thin"). My questions are:
> -anyone bounce like this-if so could it be just normalizing postpartum?
> ...


Hi there and welcome. Sometimes you can flip back and forth with Hashimoto's and also with Grave's and/or Hyperthyroid. Hyperthyroid is the most likely culprit in my experience of observing.

It would be wise to get the tests I have listed if you have not done so.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

And I know we all would like to see your most recent lab results with the ranges intact. We must have the ranges.

Sorry you feel so bad! It's the pits; especially w/ a new baby!


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear you are suffering with this. I don't have anything useful to offer except for commiseration. Last year I had a prolonged depression/anxiety thing with early morning wake ups in a total panic. I couldn't eat or sleep and lost about 20 lbs in a month or two. My thyroid levels measured normal. Eventually, like 6 or 9 months later I settled down and rapidly started gaining weight and sleeping again with the help of Effexor, Klonopin, propranalol and BuSpar. (I hate taking all this stuff, but when you're that anxious you'll do anything). I settled down and went back to normal, but then discovered I had this huge old goiter all along with all these nodules and a huge cyst. (all benign). So, I also kind of wonder if my thyroid levels were cycling and they just happened to catch them on a good part of the phase. It is so hard with the interaction of the menstrual cycle and stuff. My doctor didn't think the depression/anxiety was caused by the thyroid. Actually, she thought that the depression/anxiety may have altered my thyroid levels. (They were on the cusp of hyperthyroid one time). Gah!

Actually, I haven't seem much talk about the interaction of the thyroid hormones with the menstrual cycle. I should search for that on the forum and learn more.

Anyway, I hope you find a doctor who seems a bit more interested in what's going on with you. It can be really frustrating. And you are not alone with the anxiety and weight loss. It sucks to feel that bad. But it usually does get better eventually if you are patient and get all the help you can.... psychologist, psychiatrist, exercise, good diet, meditation, and most importantly time & patience. (((HUGS)))


----------

